# Temperature for pan-frying fish



## whitepan (Aug 17, 2011)

First I'd like to say Hi to everyone, it's my first post here.

Pan-fried fish is one of my favourite foods, but I'm still not good at making it (while my Grandmother can do it in the dark). I over-cook, undercook, make it fall apart etc. I always use my cast iron, but I'm not sure what temperature to be frying at. My stove seems a little wonky, so 'medium' and 'high' aren't always helpful. Is there an ideal pan temperature for frying fish? Thanks.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

My recommendation would be 375.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A lot depends on thickness of fish or filet.  Lower heat for thick, because outside will cook to quick if high heat and insidewill not be done .Higher for thin so it wont overcook on inside.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to Cheftalk, Whitepan.

I vote with Cheflayne on this one: 350-375 is the right temperature range for pan frying. Deep frying, too, for that matter.

As a rule of thumb, fish is cooked ten minutes per inch of thickness at the thickest part. It's rare that you'd pan fry fish as much as an inch thick, so time yourself accordingly. Most filets go 2-3 minutes per side is all.


----------



## whitepan (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## uffdbsd (May 18, 2016)

Thank you but could you include the exact temp.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

350f-375f as mentioned for the oil temp in the pan. That will likely require you to start on high, let it hit 375, add the fish and when the oil recovers to 350-360 turn the heat down to maintain that temp. Every stove is different so we can't give you an actual burner setting.


----------

